# Yellow Green Gem Pre 1900?



## illyJ (May 1, 2018)

Yellow Green Gem Pre 1900? I'm hoping one of you bottle gurus can help identify the marking on the bottom... I've researched but, found nothing.


----------



## southern Maine diver (May 1, 2018)

Looks like an 1870ish Demi John. Can't figure out the mark on the bottom either. I'm sure someone will come up with it.


----------



## sandchip (May 2, 2018)

I agree, late 1870s, early 1880s judging from a tooled top on a post bottom mold.  Very nice color and a strange mark indeed.


----------



## illyJ (May 2, 2018)

I agree about the strange mark.. I'm going to continue searching with the keywords you guys mentioned. Hopefully, I find my next clue with them.


----------



## nhpharm (May 2, 2018)

It is just a mold designator of some kind....I am afraid it will not lead to any revelations.


----------



## illyJ (May 2, 2018)

That is exactly what I was hoping to not hear.  Although I appreciate the advice. I like to document the history on every bottle I choose to keep in my collection. I'm not sure if I like the discovering the history of each bottle or the bottle itself more. Maybe one day we will have a better guide to reference these molds of the forgotten past!


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 8, 2018)

That split color swirling is amazing. There's one that belongs in a window. Beautiful.


----------



## kenaifrank (May 9, 2018)

A treasure.  I sure wish I found it.  It's' definitely pre 1900.


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (May 9, 2018)

Not sure if you've seen this site, but you might check for the marking here.

https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/


----------

